# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  المريخ بطلاً لأول دورة رديف تقام في السودان 2013

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ بطلاً لأول دورة رديف تقام في السودان 2013
وهذا انجاز تاريخي جديد يضاف الى انجازات الزعيم التاريخية ا لأخرى




*

----------

